# US citizen visiting boyfriend for month in Canada



## milkwasabadchoice (Jul 29, 2009)

hello. I have a few questions regarding visiting my boyfriend in Canada. I have been reading so many different things online & it all has me confused.

In a few months I will be flying on a round trip ticket out from the USA to Canada for a month long visit. When I arrive what should I expect from customs? I read that I may need to prove I am returning to the states by owning property (which I do not own) or have a job waiting for me at home.What do they need to prove I have a job I'd be returning to?


I also read that they require a certain amount of money for the visitor to have.Well I'll be staying with him so I will hardly be spending any & intend to bring around $1300 (could end up more depending on my departure). 

I also read that I need to prove I have ties to Canada & would need a letter of invitation.Should I just say I'm on vacation visiting friends? Will I need to provide an address of where I will be staying & will I need to disclose my relationship & how I met this person, etc?

IF by some chance I decide to stay longer than the month by a few weeks (I'd have to buy a new ticket of course) would I need to file for an extension? They would stamp my passport book with the date on my ticket correct?


Sorry for all the questions but I'd hate to spend over $700 for a ticket & then get turned away.I'm possibly over thinking too much but I just want to do everything correctly. Thank you to anyone who responds.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

milkwasabadchoice said:


> hello. I have a few questions regarding visiting my boyfriend in Canada. I have been reading so many different things online & it all has me confused.
> 
> In a few months I will be flying on a round trip ticket out from the USA to Canada for a month long visit. When I arrive what should I expect from customs? I read that I may need to prove I am returning to the states by owning property (which I do not own) or have a job waiting for me at home.What do they need to prove I have a job I'd be returning to?
> 
> ...


As a visitor to Canada you may come for up to 6 months. All you need is a return ticket to prove/indicate you're going back to USA. You may be asked where you're going in Canada and an address would be helpful, but not essential. You could well be coming here to tour and have no fixed address to go to. You do not require to discuss your relationship. Having $1300 is sufficient funds if you don't require to pay for accomodation. I doubt customs/immigration will ask if you have funds with you. You do not need to apply for visitors extension unless you stay more than 6 months. You do not need to own property in the USA or that you go to work/have a job waiting for you.
You are coming on vacation and we welcome you here. Hope you enjoy our country.


----------

